# Is your poodle a one person pet?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus is definitely a one person dog, hes my dog. He loves everyone else in my family too if I'm in the room with them also, but if I get up to walk upstairs or to a different room he is at my feet following my every move. 

The standard I trained was more of a family dog than a one person dog. She was more bonded to my mom and I than the rest of the family, but I think any dog bonds closer to the one who feeds them.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Both of mine love anyone and everyone. Nova is slightly more attached to me than anyone else, but she spends most of her time with me and I feed her lol. Sonya, on the other hand. I swear she could care less whether or not I even existed. Though, my roommate tells me that if I leave the house Sonya goes and sits by the door looking confused. I think it is because Sonya thinks she should get to go with me (she goes most places with me as a SDIT) and she is confused as to why she didn't get to go this time. She is a total sweetheart and lovebug, but she is that way toward everyone and doesn't particularly care who she is with.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine is pretty thoroughly attached to both me and my S.O. He is slightly more likely to follow me around, as I do most of the training and I'm a much softer touch if he's looking for a game. 

He's also very attached to his dog walker, his groomer, the woman that housesits. We did an agility competitition this past weekend, and his groomer was there competing with her dog. She got the full-on "I have missed you SOOOO much!!!" pogo poodle greeting :smile:.

The biggest thing we struggle with is loose leash walking when we are out somewhere together. He is very very good on the leash EXCEPT when one of us is more than six inches away from the other, when he turns into a pulling monster. Fine when he's off lead, as he just runs from one to the other. He really prefers for everyone to be all together ALL the time!


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Ginger is attached to both of us. Since my husband feeds her in the morning she loves him but she attached to me first and added him with that early morning feed. She likes to go for walks with either of us but she gets a lot less correction with him than with me so she's starting to prefer him when we both go along.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Mitch was definitely MY dog, but I think it's more because I did everything for him. Walks, runs, food, playtime, etc. 
Matrix is more a family dog since we all pitch in to care for him. When I'm out, my parents say that Matrix tends to be a little mopey, so I guess he is bonded closest to me.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Whatever dog we have tends to be MY dog! That is because I do the majority of training, playing, outings... Still, they always love everyone else and are happy with whoever is around. When I come home, they follow me everywhere!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

All the dogs that I've ever had have been my dogs and the spoos are no exception.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

When we first got Casper, I did most of his care so that's why I think he is so attached to me. What we do now is that my son feeds him breakfast, I feed him lunch, and my daughter feeds him dinner. (I supervise them both though). I want to teach the kids about responsible pet ownership and this schedule works out well with their school schedules. Dh is gone all day at work so he usually only does Casper's care on weekends.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Theo is attached to both my husband and me equally. We both spend a lot of time with him, solo and together. However, if there is another dog around, Theo is more attached to the dog. :act-up:
This is usually fine except in canine citizen class where he refuses to walk on a loose leash and pulls to be close to other dogs. We're working on it!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Huxley is more attached to me, but like everyone else has said I think that's because I do the majority of the feeding, training, walking...I mean I AM the one on Poodle Forum, right??. He usually follows me around (including sleeping on the bathroom floor while I'm showering!! haha) But he doesn't ignore the rest of the family - he greets everyone, plays with the kids, etc.


----------



## SamanthaT (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a little sad to hear how friendly everyone's poodles are.....I know that is a wrong for me to think that!!! But I picked a poodle because I was wanting a little dog just for me (how selfish is that????) But Scout is hands down my husband's dog, Rosie is all about the kids, she has to have all the kids together or she is bothered and she follows any kid that leaves, so I was hoping to have Pepper mostly to myself....I do all feeding, 90% of walking, 100% of training, 80% of lap time, 60% of playing. But Pepper is wild about everyone in my house. Which is, I know, a good thing, but still.....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

All the dogs I have had are mine. They love my dad too. Nickel loves my dad and husband too but when I leave a room, he follows me. And he has my last name, not my husband's.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

When people call about buying standard poodles puppies for the first time I tell them they ARE a one person dog, but accept the other people in that person's life. I also say they ARE NOT Golden Retrievers and are not going to jump in a stranger's car, they think too much. There are always exceptions to the rule but IMO as a whole Standards have to think and check you out first. I don't like the idea of making them out to be the super friendly, love everybody dog, they are just too sophisticated for that. 
LOL -- ya ya a little snobbby!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Like others have already said, my dogs are MY dogs. Not only my poodle but also my GSDs.

They do love my family and everything, but they always come to me when they want to play and they always know it's me who walks, feeds them and lets them in the house, into the car or other areas, even if someone else tries to, nope. They wait for me or my permission.
Well, that's for the big dogs, my mini poodle boy is glued to me 24/7, lol!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau was intended to be my daughter's dog, but he had other ideas and attached to me like super glue. He follows me everywhere, and I do mean everywhere, never letting me far out of his sight. He seems to love my wife and two teen daughters, too, and he'll cuddle them and give kisses aplenty. But there's no doubt he's "my dog." It's all good as far as we're concerned.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trevvor is for sure my dog...he follows me around everywhere, cries when I leave (not so much anymore, I've been working on that.  ), chooses me to play/sit with, and when we are on walks I have to be the one walking him, or he either pulls ahead or lags behind, depending on whether I'm in front of or behind him. (who cares that I'm walking two other dogs?! I can handle one more, right?) That being said, he loves everyone else, too. When my dad comes in from work, Trev runs to greet him, and he will willingly play with and do tricks for my other family members. Towards strangers, he is wary but not unfriendly....it takes him a few minutes to let them pet him, and if they come into the house he will bark, but give him 10 minutes or so and he'll be all over them licking and wanting to play.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

after seeing how our dogs attached to my mom and dad respectively, 1 dog each, I wanted a poodle of my own. I love that my dog is MY dog. He's gotten more loving and respectful of my boyfriend now that the boyfriend is learning to deal with dogs more effectively, but the fact is my velcro dog is near me all the time unless he's lazing in the sun a few feet away. in the shower, in the bathroom, etc. I LIKE this in a dog, I love the poodles are discerning in their affections.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko loves everyone in the family but Larry is his main man. He's up first and feeds him, walks him for 100 minutes everyday and is here all day every day. I'm fun - I go to dog parks, but I'm also the tooth brusher and ear cleaner and tail de-tangler which makes me less than perfect in his eyes!


----------



## Toy Mama (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh, I feel so much better having read this. My last dog was a Cocker Spaniel cross and he just loved everyone the same, so I was starting to wonder if it was normal that my toy poodle puppy, Wilby, is so attached to me. I live alone, so it's probably even more understandable, but I have tried to socialise him well with other people. He certainly likes my neighbours and friends, but he utterly adores me. I am very definitely his person. He'd follow me everywhere and alternately play and snuggle all day long if I let him, gazing at me all the while with those adoring brown eyes.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Bonding*

Gracie came to me in a parrot cage in the back of a pick-up after a journey of more than 1,000 miles. She was fouled had no food but had been given water. She was 10 weeks old. She cowered in the back of the cage and shook. I had driven another 200 miles to meet her and pick her up. My journey included a ferry of 20 miles over-seas. I reached into the cage and dragged her out, cradling her in my arms and crooning to her while stroking her back. She looked up into my eyes and made contact -- . In that moment we bonded. I felt her relax. I took her into the back of our car while my wife drove to A park I knew. It was dark but I knew this park had mowed grass and lights. She lay beside me with her head on my lap. I fitted the leash I had brought and took her out onto the grass. She was enthralled. After elimination, she ate a little kibble I had brought with me. 

We moved a few miles and stayed at a dog-friendly motel for the night. She slept under my bed silently. Next morning I took her out on leash and she peed and pooed then sniffed and explored.

More travel in the back with me, head on lap sometimes sleeping. We transited the ferry (1 hr) and drove straight to a nearby beach. I took her down to the water, on leash, and she was surprised to see that the water was alive lapping at her. It tasted foul!

I was confident she was bonded and let her off leash. She ran between us, some 50 feet a number of times when called with a hand clap and her name.

When she was in her new home on the first night she pooped in the centre of a sheet of newspaper outside her crate which was left open. She has never since pooped inside the home. There were pee accidents for a few weeks. This was expected.

She is now 4 y/o and sleeps beside my bed. She sniffs and passes judgment on my clothing in the morning before bringing the items to me. She will not allow me to forget any of my routine, guiding or imploring me to complete my regular tasks and those we do together (walks, ball play etc.)

She is undeniably my dog and will pine when I leave the home. but she will pine when my wife is away too. Strangers are faced with suspicion until vetted. Should they become friends they are treated to super excitement and implored never to leave again. They become members of her pack/family and are never forgotten.

All other dogs are treated in the same way. Firstly with suspicion, then acceptance and some with friendship and pack membership.

She has been taught never to approach strange people or dogs without permission.

She loves everyone who has become her friend man and dog. She has a mutual dependency relationship with me. We are a team and close friends. She trusts me totally (to the point of minor surgery and inflicted pain without reaction). I trust her totally. She has only once (at 11 weeks) chewed anything of mine or within the home. She still has her first stuffed toy duck in one piece. Her other stuffed toys are treated like her siblings and games are played with them and a beloved ball.

Her TV viewing is a worry. Too many screen hours for her age!!
She jumps for joy when she is to venture out in the car. Too high!!

Eric:act-up:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Jacknic said:


> When people call about buying standard poodles puppies for the first time I tell them they ARE a one person dog, but accept the other people in that person's life. I also say they ARE NOT Golden Retrievers and are not going to jump in a stranger's car, they think too much. There are always exceptions to the rule but IMO as a whole Standards have to think and check you out first. *I don't like the idea of making them out to be the super friendly, love everybody dog, they are just too sophisticated for that.
> LOL -- ya ya a little snobbby*!


I guess some lines are more outgoing and friendly than others. Maizie is one of the friendliest and most engaging dogs I've ever known. She loves EVERYONE.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Dixie loves hubby and I equally and is happiest when we are all together. She is very friendly with other people but would not let us leave her willingly.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Matisse is very friendly to other people and dogs but needs just a few seconds to assess the situation. He and Maurice are totally in love with my daughter and my ex who are here a lot. They're family to the dogs. But of course, I'm their main person. I live alone and I'm their care giver. Other people they know well are also quite well liked by these dogs.

Maurice is also very friendly and interested in meeting new people. He does so with abandon. He's more subtle than flamboyant Matisse. But he's sure and steady as he approaches people. Loves the attention and when they squat down, he readily puts his little feet up on their knees and accepts their lavish attention. Matisse does too, but he's a little distracted, moving around, kind of checking some other things off and on during a greeting. So these guys are not reserved or aloof. If either one has to be called reserved, it _might _be Matisse, but only for about 3 or 4 seconds. lol.

So, no...I wouldn't say they're one person pets. But being dogs, they quite naturally attach themselves to a main caregiver or two. And wouldn't be apt to follow people who aren't firmly in their lives. Or follow directions. So, I guess in that sense, they might be called a one person dog. I guess it comes in degrees. 

My Doberman was more a one person dog...he liked other people and again, my daughter or anyone in the family he was ecstatic to greet. But strangers...much more reserved and aloof....for about 15 minutes, if I were talking to them. Then Lyric would get more interested and quietly friendly...not exuberantly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin, being a very anxious dog, will not go to anyone except me and my daughter. He doesn't trust anyone outside of his very immediate family.

He is obsessed with me. He won't follow me in every room because he is too unsure but he will be looking at me intensely most of the time, even when sitting on my daughter's lap. She has to " force " him to stay because he would rather be with me.

If I am away overnight he has behavioral problems and sometimes will not eat. This is too much and not something I am encouraging but that's just the way he is.


----------



## MinniePoo (Apr 16, 2017)

My boy is absolutely a one person dog. My dog.  he loves my husband, he loves my friends, my parents, but he will only sit on my lap, and always needs my protection when he's afraid of something. He is calm when left alone at home, but when he is with another person, he will cry time to time, and wait at the door.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is a one person dog. If I leave the room, she follows. If I leave her outside with my husband, she'll run to the door to be with me. She loves my husband and daughter, but I'm her person. Noelle is usually touching me. Right now she is sleeping on my right foot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly and I are very, very, bonded but she is still very social......as long as I am in sight! The one time she was left with my sister for 3 days, my sister said she was seriously visibly depressed, but was quite able to cope as long as there was a belly rub involved!LOL!
At home it is just us and she does make sure she can see me at all times! (I have no bathroom privacy) When we go visiting she will say 'hello' to everyone then return to me and lay under my chair or close to me. Even when she is with my son's retrievers running around on his half acre, she comes back into the house just to 'check in' every 15 mins. then returns outside to play ...........yeah she is MY dog! 
It is nice to know I'm #1 to her!


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Maddie is 11 and is equally happy with all family members. At the dog park there's a few people she will let pet her, but most of the time she's very cautious around people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Both of my poodles view me as their primary person for the most part, especially Javelin who I spent about 7 weeks with 24/7 when he came home. Lily had that time with BF so even though she has a special attachment to me she also has a special (but different) attachment to BF.


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

So far Rizal will attach himself to whoever of us is around. He knows I feed & stay with him, and hubby plays high energy games, and my younger daughter will pet & play with him.


----------



## tbarr (Feb 26, 2017)

Although my girls are loving and friendly with the entire family, it's clear that Rena is more my dog while Lucy is attached to my husband. Whenever I leave the room, Rena follows. We cook dinner together, go to the bathroom together, pick up dog dropping in the yard together...she's like my puffy white shadow.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Kaydee was attached to me in every way. She loved her daddy, but she would give him love, and then run to me. ❤ At night, she had to be touching me at all times, and she would always sit in my lap. She was my little girl. Now with Trina, she was definitely daddy's little girl. ❤


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

When our first child was about a year old, we got our 1st GSD puppy. I went and got him, showed him around the yard, fed him, trained him, took him places so he attached himself to me as his main caregiver. He loved my hubby and was as affectionate and happy to greet him as he was to me or almost. BUT he wouldn't mind him like he did me. If we were outside and hubby called him to come, he ignored him, even though Ajax had a terrific recall for me. Hubby would have to call out to me, "Caroline...would you call _your_ dog?" 

Incidentally, When we went on hikes with friends and we were single file going up a trail, this dog would run to the front, then to the back over and over making sure we were all bunched up like good sheep should be. lol. My Doberman had strong herding instincts too and did the same thing. (it's the Rottweiler in them I think and some shepherd from way back) But neither of those dogs minded other people well like Matisse and Maurice. These poodles listen to my daughter and now ex hubby. They come, they sit, they do anything they're asked for just about anyone.


----------

